#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Can i insert calculator on the form using access?

## Webtekr

Hi Friends,


please tell me how can i insert the calculator on the form using access??

----------


## J.wills

Just give me some more information abut what type of calculator use you want to be on the form???????

----------


## J.wills

Do you want to calculate something and showing the results on the form???

Try this link may this be helpful for you..

http://javascript.about.com/od/guide...dex/a/calc.htm

----------


## ExlGuru

Hi webtekr,

Here is some links which helps you to create a calendar on the Access Form.Or by these links you are able to make calculations on the form.

http://www.engin.umd.umich.edu/CIS/c...ic/vbcalc.html

This is related article 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa140010.aspx.

Hope it helps.

Good Luck.

----------

